# Cables & Lace Scarf



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm new to this forum, but have already saved several patterns. Thought it only fair to share one of mine!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! I have downloaded and will select a yarn and try and make. I will certainly post when done. Thanks for sharing your pattern. By the way a Big Welcome.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely thanks for sharing; I really like the color !


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Michigan! Such a pretty scarf and beautiful color! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. This is very pretty.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice scarf! Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice scarf! Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks!! I downloaded and saved too!! Welcome!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks all for your kind remarks - post pictures of your finished scarf!


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

A big welcome & your Scarf is lovely.Thank-you I have Downloaded it


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome from SC. And you are already sharing! A new star to join us!


----------



## c.stamler (Feb 26, 2013)

A lovely pattern. Thanks.
What does wyif mean and PSSO.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

i love it beautiful job


----------



## nanny R (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks, i have printed it off.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely colour and pattern, thank you for sharing. Have saved the pattern, another one to add to my growing list of things to make.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

It's a beautiful scarf pattern. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern!! I've already printed it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love the pattern. I can't seem to get it to print or save. Can anyone put it into a PDF?
Thank you
Judy


----------



## angelmoon9 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lovely pattern thank you, I have just the right yarn in mind 
love angel x


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I love this scarf - Thank you for posting. When I prepare to download the pattern, the scarf picture is laying on the yarn, gauge, needle info. What am I doing wrong? Thank you!!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely scarf YUMMMM!Thank you


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I've downloaded it and am putting it on the needles today.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I like this scarf..and it will be mine! (BTW, welcome from NE Kansas)


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful pattern -- looks easy too. I've printed it out and added it to the project pile! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sherneff44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a pdf of the Lace & Cables Scarf.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Very, very pretty.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

How lovely and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the lovely pattern. Love the yarn you chose.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

What a lovely scarf! Thank you for a beautiful pattern. I just downloaded the pattern. Thank you!!!! ;0)


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the beautiful scarf pattern. I have saved it and will most probably do it at a certain time. Beautiful and just love the colour. :thumbup:


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome from Scotland, thank you for sharing your pattern it is lovely


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this wonderful pattern!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey and thanks for sharing your pattern and a pic of the beautiful outcome!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you! What a beautiful pattern.


----------



## tishmurph (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you! It's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. I have downloaded it and think I have the perfect yarn for it. And welcome!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

very lovely. Thanks for sharing pattern


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much.... this is beautiful!


----------



## char66 (Dec 7, 2011)

what does the PM stand for.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful Scarf pattern! The product and picture you posted of your work is outstanding. 

Welcome to the Forum! You will be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO addicted. hahaha.  Can't get my day started properly without my "fix".

Jan


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

A perfectly beautiful scarf! Thank you for your generosity in sharing the pattern. What a nice project to look forward to making.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

c.stamler said:


> A lovely pattern. Thanks.
> What does wyif mean and PSSO.


wyif = with yarn in front
psso = pass the slipped stitch over (the stitch or stitches knitted after the slip stitch)


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

PM = place marker


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very lovely scarf. Have downloaded this graceful pattern. Thank you very much.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. I have just the yarn to make it. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, really beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing the photo but also for sharing your pattern. :thumbup: Quite lovely.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

sherneff44 said:


> Here is a pdf of the Lace & Cables Scarf.


Thank you! The PDF works perfectly.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

sherneff44 said:


> Here is a pdf of the Lace & Cables Scarf.


Thank you for putting the scarf in the pdf format. I really appreciate it. I have it saved and printed.
Judy


----------



## ritj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Love this scarf. I have downloaded it and will also find a wonderful yarn to knit it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

So pretty thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

have downloaded the pattern. thanks very much!

one additional item ~ please clarify how to do the "cable 6 back". Is that slip 3 to cable, hold in back, knit 3, then knit the 3 held on the cable ???

thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## sherneff44 (Oct 29, 2011)

You are all welcome for the pdf. I always convert my patterns to pdf, so it was easy to share with everyone.


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

TravelKnit-Welcome and thank you!. Your pattern is lovely. I've saved it for future use. Much appreciated. Denise


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

janneygirl said:


> have downloaded the pattern. thanks very much!
> 
> one additional item ~ please clarify how to do the "cable 6 back". Is that slip 3 to cable, hold in back, knit 3, then knit the 3 held on the cable ???
> 
> thanks for clearing this up.


Another thank you for posting this beautiful scarf pattern. I have the same question as janneygirl. I have never done cables, so I'm not understanding what to do with the instruction "cable 6 back". I guess I need more specific instructions, or maybe someone can point me to a website that explains this? Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely scarf..Thank you very much for the pattern..


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

THANKS! What a beautiful scarf!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Nancyannin-Cable six back would be slip three stitches onto your cable needle and hold those stitches to the back of your work. Knit the next three stitches off your regular left hand needle, then knit the three stitches off the cable needle-for a total of six cable stitches. Denise


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

You got it!


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this scarf! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

nancyannin said:


> janneygirl said:
> 
> 
> > have downloaded the pattern. thanks very much!
> ...


You'll love doing cables - so much easier than it first sounds! Slip 3 stitches from your left needle onto your cable needle & hold to the back of the work; knit the next three stitches on the left needle, then knit the 3 on the cable needle. Voila! 3+3 = a 6-stitch cable. Same process for an c6 front, except you hold the slipped stitches to the front of the work. So long as the cable calls for an even number, you slip half of the number to the cable needle, knit the other half of the number, then the ones from the cable needle. If the pattern calls for an odd number, the pattern should specify how many to slip. Another note: Some knitters knit the slipped stitches directly from the cable needle, others slip them back onto the left needle before knitting them. I prefer the latter method. Don't be afraid - as a teacher once told me, just breathe & do it!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful scarf!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful scarf, and a lovely color too.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern and thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful scarf, love the color!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It's a beautiful scarf, would make an outstanding gift. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you. It's beautiful.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

c.stamler said:


> A lovely pattern. Thanks.
> What does wyif mean and PSSO.


wtif = with yarn in front

PSSO = pass the slipped stitch over (the stitch(es) knitted after the slipped stitch)


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you one and all for all of the positive feedback! I'm truly overwhelmed!!

Thanks to sherneff44 for posting the pattern in pdf format, as several others have requested that. Since her post is relatively early in the thread, I've copied the pdf download here. Hope it works for you all - if not, check mid-way on p.2 of the comments here.

(Download)


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Thank you so much for your beautiful scarf pattern. Revan


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Nancyannin-Cable six back would be slip three stitches onto your cable needle and hold those stitches to the back of your work. Knit the next three stitches off your regular left hand needle, then knit the three stitches off the cable needle-for a total of six cable stitches. Denise


Thank you Denise. I have never done cables, so this may be a challenge. I'm saving your explanation with the pattern. I certainly appreciate all the patient teachers who are on this forum.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

How gorgeous!! Thanks so much for sharing. And welcome to this group. They're all very helpful, so never fear asking anything.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

TravelKnit said:


> I'm new to this forum, but have already saved several patterns. Thought it only fair to share one of mine!


Very pretty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is grwat for a newbie. I am a new knitter also, but I will try it.
Thanks


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

loved it and downloaded too - and welcome! Many thanks xx


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Nancyannin-Oh Nancy, it's my pleasure. Cables are really fun. I enjoy making them. I taught myself from a Jil Eaton pattern. They aren't hard at all, especially if you just keep in mind what is going on. All a cable is, is a way to reorient certain stitches on your needles so you make a twist when you move them. The act of making a cable takes a group of stitches and trades places with another group of stitches. If you go to YouTube, and search knit cables, you'll see some really good videos, including one from Eunny Jang from Interweave Knits (she's the host of Knitting Today on TV and a good teacher). When you're ready to start, make a test/practice piece. It won't take you very long to get the hang of it. Have fun!! Denise


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. It is so beautiful and I have yet to do cables. rlmayknit


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Lovely thanks for sharing; I really like the color !


I made this scarf about 6 months ago..... I LOVED working on it ...
I made it with another cable & lace pattern added.... In other words - mine has 3 cables running down and also 3 lace sections.
It also has beads throughout..... It came out Beautiful.....

Yours is almost the same color that I did mine in...... LOVELY.....


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > Nancyannin-Cable six back would be slip three stitches onto your cable needle and hold those stitches to the back of your work. Knit the next three stitches off your regular left hand needle, then knit the three stitches off the cable needle-for a total of six cable stitches. Denise
> ...


CABLES are NOT as hard as they look ----- really very easy.....


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> DeeDeeF said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely thanks for sharing; I really like the color !
> ...


Wow! Much more ambitious than mine -- I'd love to see a picture!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! Much more ambitious than mine -- I'd love to see a picture![/quote]

Right now - I have been having computer problems - so-o-o-o 
I cannot post a photo - BUT, I have a new PC ordered and when I get it and also get familiar with the way it works, I will post the photo of the scarf as well as the last 4 shawls that I have made.
and By the Way - Thanks for the compliment...... I just DO NOT like narrow scarves - so when I took the class to learn how to cable & place the beads in as you go along - I decided to make it wider....... It worked great...... It did turn out beautifully......


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see it and the rest of your work. Good luck w/ the new 'puter!


----------



## pjkiwi (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, can't wait to start this. What does "PM" mean in row one of the cable/lace section?
Thanks


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

So glad you like it! PM = place marker. Post a pic when you get it done


----------



## judiowa (Mar 15, 2013)

I have started your scarf pattern, but am having trouble with row #7. It starts out with the 30 stitches on the needle, but ends up with only 29. I have re worked this row many times, but still have the same problem! Do you have a "fix" for this problem? Have other people discovered this problem? I am making it in the purple color, and it is beautiful...except for this problem, which I have made "fixes" of my own by adding an extra stitch just before I get to the last 7 stitches


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, dear .... First of all, I can't tell you how flattered I am! Second, you are absolutely correct and do I have egg on my face! 

There should me another YO in that row, right after the first PSSO. Row 7 should, therefore, read as follows:

Row 7: Seed 5 {S1pw wyif, p1, k1 (2x)}; K3, YO, SL 1, K2tog, PSSO, YO, K1, cable 6 back, K1, YO, SL 1, K2tog, PSSO, YO, K3, Seed 5 {k1,p1(2x),K1}.

I am SO sorry for your trouble - I will be sure to post this correction to the pattern.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

PATTERN CORRECTION! judiowa posted a question about Row 7, & she was absolutely correct - I left out a YO. I will correct the pattern & re-post; in the meantime, here' my response to judiowa and the corrected Row 7. SO SORRY, everyone!



TravelKnit said:


> Oh, dear .... First of all, I can't tell you how flattered I am! Second, you are absolutely correct and do I have egg on my face!
> 
> There should me another YO in that row, right after the first PSSO. Row 7 should, therefore, read as follows:
> 
> ...


  :-(


----------



## judiowa (Mar 15, 2013)

WOW!! I certainly am surprised, and thankful that you answered me so quick!!!! I tried to find how to correct, and was just doing a fix that looked okay...not sure what I did. but it doesn't show because the lace is busy! Ha Ha. It is a beautiful pattern, I plan to make several, and now I won't get so nervous when I come to row 7!! (Ha Ha again!) Don't be embarrassed, as we all do errors in our lives!!!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks! Be sure to post a pic!


----------



## judiowa (Mar 15, 2013)

I will! It's going very well now, with your help/ correction.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

judiowa said:


> I will! It's going very well now, with your help/ correction.


 :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

CORRECTION TO PATTERN!

I left out a YO on Row 7! Here is the corrected pattern, in both Word and PDF formats.

Thank you, everyone, for the many kind words and compliments. My apologies to all for this error!


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this beautiful scarf. I'm using up yarn I've inherited and this will be useful.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! Perfect color, pattern and knitting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Tank you all!


----------

